# Pilea



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

While researching plants for my Panamanian biotype, I have been looking at what species of Pilea I have. Many are native to Panama and I would like to include some. One I used to have but at some point lost I would dearly like to get back since it's color is so unusual. Does anyone have this species of Pilea or know where I might get it?


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I have some (probably got it from you to begin with)
What is really cool is that the green scrambled eggs flowers really have red buds and white blossoms! I need to try a picture with better lens...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Great Anne! I suspect you did get it from me but I managed to kill it at some point. I think I got it at the UNCC sale one year.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

hey id love to get together and find some biotype set ups, eventually i would like to get biotype packages available. please PM me with ny info reguarding any of these ventures you undertake.

james


----------

